# 2002 Sentra GXE - Radio / Clock light went out



## danmb (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

2002 Sentra GXE, 1.8L, base trim, factory radio

The light in the clock / radio station display window suddenly went out. All other lights in the radio buttons and elsewhere on the dash are just fine. And the radio works. I just can't tell what time it is at night.

Hitting the radio faceplate (with the palm of my hand, resisting the use of any metal implements) brings the light back... sometimes, for awhile.

Before I start pulling things outta the dash - I have not had occasion to do this before, but I guess there's always a first time for everything - would some kind soul please clue me in as to what might be going on so I know what to look for? 

Also is the clock / radio station display light a bulb which can be replaced or is it an LED which is soldered onto a circuit board?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It definitely sounds like you have a poor contact inside the radio. My advice would be to remove the radio and send it to a place that repairs radios. If you Google-search "Nissan radio repair," you'll find a number of sites. If the cost is not worth it and you would rather put the money towards a new, aftermarket radio before you pay to have your original fixed, then you got nothing to lose by taking yours apart. Since the light does come on when you tap it, it sounds more like a bad solder joint than a bulb issue.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is it a rockford by chance?? mine is doing the same... I hate things on my vehicles that dont work


----------



## danmb (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks, smj999smj, I'll look into it. 

But does anyone know if it's a replaceable bulb or a soldered LED?

SPEEDO, it's the factory radio that came with the car.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

let us know what you find, not sure what I am going to do.. live with it or fix it...


----------

